# Making and attaching a pouch



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey,

I'm just wondering, how would I make a pouch? 
I will soon have some leather, and I already have a rotary cutter for my bands, will that be strong enough to cut through the leather?

Also how would I go about making the holes for ammo, and attaching the tubes ETC?
Will a hole puncher be strong enough?

Finally, I've seen and heard about a attachment method with string, It looks solid and was wondering if anyone had a video they could link me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well the only question of yours I can answer is the hole puncher one. Yes, a hole puncher (not the paper kind) can be used and is probably the easiest way to punch holes in leather.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you can cut the leather with rotary cutter use a ruler to cut it how wide and long you want it punch ur holes and tie on.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

A well stocked Hardware store is where I got a hole puncher.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, I heard something about butchers string, would you use this to attach tubes to the pouch?
Also tapering the bands would I use this for?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Butcher's string is cotton string, right? Because if so, that's all I use. Nothing else really seems to works for me except for rubber bands which tend to get ripped up. Everything else seems to just come off within a few shots. With cotton string, I use a constrictor knot and put SuperGlue on it to hold it in place. Be sure to cut any ends of the cotton string off after the glue's dry unless you want bloody knuckles. Hope this helps.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i use a small strip of band to tie tubes and flat bands tandy leather has hole punch


----------

